# Trek Madone vs Specialized



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just saw the new custom Trek Madone at my bike store. I have to say that specialized has their work ahead of them. The new Madone is a piece of art work:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/6_series/meet_madone/

I can't help to love this bike (despite getting a Roubaix this year).


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks are important, but not as much as the ride itself. I can't help but think of that scene from The Fast and the Furious when he smokes the Ferrari in a tuned Supra.
Treks are good bikes, but it seams lately they are trying to hard with the "bling" factor. Specialized has been good to me in terms of bikes and customer service for all my needs and to me that's important.


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

I nearly got sucked into a flashy looking Madone too...until I rode it.

The Madone is a great bike but not what I want in a ride. If you have a Roubaix and like it, I think the Madone would disappoint you. The riding position and geometry compares more to a Tarmac...aggressive position at the sacrifice of comfort.

That, along with the horror stories I've heard about the Trek customer service here, led me to get the Roubaix Pro and I am very happy that I did.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the new Madone, but as daniyarm said, it is a more aggressive ride. I got the Roubaix Pro and love the comfort, it's plenty stiff enough, and it provides a great ride. 

At one point the Trek website had an all black option for the Madone,, that was cool, but it is no longer there. It's a great looking bike, but the Roubaix just fits me better..


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

vets1173 said:


> I nearly got sucked into a flashy looking Madone too...until I rode it.
> 
> The Madone is a great bike but not what I want in a ride. If you have a Roubaix and like it, I think the Madone would disappoint you. The riding position and geometry compares more to a Tarmac...aggressive position at the sacrifice of comfort.


Did you ride a Performance fit or Pro fit Madone?


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

gtpharr said:


> Did you ride a Performance fit or Pro fit Madone?



It was Pro


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

I have seen and ridden the new SL3 and I must say, Trek, Cervelo, Scott and the rest have an awful lot of work ahead of them.


----------

